# Stihl 088 or 090



## Pollock777 (Feb 22, 2006)

Just wanted to find out which saw. I'll only be using it on big wood and not that much but I want to get a big saw That is going to last a long time and all the stihls I own run great. And If I'm going to buy a good large saw I want to know 088 new or get an 090 used. It's going to have at least a 48" to 60" bar. Or should I just get the bar and run it on my 066 with skip chain. will a 066 pull it or am I going to stress the 066 to much. Plus I use my 066 alot. This would take some of the run time off the 066 getting bigger saw. Don't know much about Husqvarna saws. Know there a in the same price range. Thanks For any help Tony


----------



## smcowboy1974 (Feb 22, 2006)

*088*

I'd go with an 088. I think you'll work the 066 too much with bars that long. The 088 has more parts available for it too.


----------



## footer (Feb 23, 2006)

*084*

Or go with the 084 if you can find one.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 23, 2006)

Why an 084 over an 88?


----------



## footer (Feb 23, 2006)

*084*

It is older and you might be able to pick one up cheeper than an 088, and it has a larger displacement engine.


----------



## Anthony909 (Aug 9, 2007)

i've had an 090 since it was bought brand new, had it stolen, and replaced. love it! has helped us take down countless redwoods and still runs as great as when it was new.


----------



## SilentElk (Aug 9, 2007)

I have an 088. Beast of a saw. Collects dust these days since I dont do trees anymore. to many good memories to sell. I believe I bought it in 99'. I run it with 24" and a 47" bars. 24" isnt as impressive as you think. Since it is .404" pitch so cut more wood, although doesnt bog down. The 47" would be miserable to cut with a 066.


----------



## logsmith (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi SilentElk, I am a new guy here so forgive me if I'm too forward but a few hundred bucks for that 88 might help make some new memories. I am looking for a large class saw that I can mod a bit for some of our local (CO,WY) logger sports competitions. Just a thought. Thanks.


----------



## SilentElk (Aug 9, 2007)

Naw. Truth of the matter is I dont need the money. I use it every now and then. A good buddy of mine was borrowing it for work for a couple years and has systematically been replacing parts as need be. I got about $1500 in the saw when I bought it and about $700 since plus whatever my friend has. Never hurts to ask of course.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Aug 9, 2007)

ive got a 084 im selling for 700 bucks runs good have 2 or 3 brand new 25 inch bars and a new 3 foot bar and chain with it too . if interested i can email pics.


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 10, 2007)

*got any pics?*



lawson's tree s said:


> ive got a 084 im selling for 700 bucks runs good have 2 or 3 brand new 25 inch bars and a new 3 foot bar and chain with it too . if interested i can email pics.



PM me or send them to [email protected]


----------

